# Tank Log



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-11-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= 1.0 ppm
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate=0 ppm

Did 50% water change

Planted Tank 2-11-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= .25 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 5.0 ppm

Did 50% water change dosed 1 drop of carbon source and 1 drop of fert.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-13-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= 0.50 ppm
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate=0 ppm

Topped Tank off maybe a quart or so, destroyed Brutus' bubble nest in process. He's kinda pissed.

Planted Tank 2-13-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= .25 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= >0 < 5.0 ppm

Topped tank off. Add 1 drop liquid carbon and 1 drop fertilizer.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-15-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= 0.50 ppm
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate=0 ppm

No other changes. Did notice some algae for first time in the tank. it's on end of heater. Duckweed also continues to slowly multiply.

Planted Tank 2-15-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= .25 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= >0 < 5.0 ppm

Did 50% water change due to white cloudy water also trimmed some leafs . After change added 1 drop carbon and 1 drop fert.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-17-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= Between .5 ppm and 1.0 ppm
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate=0 ppm

Going to due at least a 50% water change tomorrow. I hate the shades of green with the API test kit on ammonia, really hard to differentiate. 

Planted Tank 2-15-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= .5 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate=0 ppm

Still have some white cloudiness in tank. going to hold pat until it settles out.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-18-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= .5 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate=0 ppm

Above readings are after a 50% water change 

Planted Tank 2-18-14:
ph= NA
Total ammonia= NA 
Nitrite= NA
Nitrate=NA

Water still a little cloudy, Change CFL bulbs from two 6W to two 13W to get more light.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-20-14:
ph= 8.2
Total ammonia= .5 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate=0 ppm

Brutus has constructed a huge Bubble nest in the back left corner. 

Planted Tank 2-20-14:
ph= 8.0
Total ammonia= .25 ppm 
Nitrite= 0ppm
Nitrate= 0ppm

Yesterday did 100% water change also removed tile. Sword from petsmart trimmed back tall leafs. Add carbon and ferts


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-22-14:
ph= 8.2 (7.8) 
TAN= Between .5 and 1.0ppm (.25ppm) 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= .25ppm (0 ppm)
Nitrate= NA

First time to ever detect Nitrite...Did a 75% water change and retested 1 hour later retest values are in parentheses. Next test kit I am going to try another besides the API as I am having a real tough time differentiating the greens on the ammonia test. Also added a 1.5 inch PVC pipe fitting as a cave/toy to replace the betta log. 

Planted Tank 2-22-14:
ph= 8.4
TAN= .25 ppm 
Nitrite= 0ppm
Nitrate= 0ppm

Yesterday added some Hornwort and a potted dwarf chain sword. Dosed carbon and fert. Have bottle of Phosphorus and nitrogen on order.

Note: several days ago removed 2 moss balls from the planted tank, they were turning brown. Believe due to the fertilizer. They are living in mason jar, can't believe how well they are bouncing back.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Not sure how well that pipe fitting goes with the decor, but we'll see how Brutus likes it.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-24-14:
ph= 8.0 
TAN= .5 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= .25ppm Ahhhhhh! :evil:
Nitrate= NA

Ok seem in spite of the fact that have no filter or aeration on Brutus' tank it's trying to cycle, picked up some nitrite again. Did a 50% water change. Also added one of the two moss balls that were removed from the planted tank, bring a total of 3 moss balls in the tank. The Duckweed is also slowly but surely multiplying. 

Planted Tank 2-24-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm 
Nitrite= 0ppm
Nitrate= 0ppm

Changed the two 13W CFL light to two 9W CFL, the difference is these two bulbs are "Daylight" which is more of blue color and a better spectrum of light I believe for plant growth, the other bulbs had more of a yellow to them. Also have several hitchhikers from the hornwart and dwarf chain sword, one tiny snail and a few of those little water bugs that kinda look like shrimp but aren't.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-26-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= .25ppm 
Nitrate= NA

Picked up Nitrite yet again. Ok the tank is wanting cycle so have made the decision am going to put a sponge filter in to cycle it. In spite of having tap water that has .25ppm of TAN right off the bat I had hoped to manage the water through water changes only, even at my relatively high Ph would have to reach almost 1.0 ppm TAN before the ammonia componant was getting to toxic levels. The seachem ammonia alert is a great tool as it's only measures the NH3 and not TAN.Well anyway no way to hide from the nitrite and I think 50% water changes every other day are a bit to much. would have added the sponge filter today but to my shigrin it floats. :roll:. Had to work tonight so will find something to weigh it down and put it in tomorrow. Did another 50% water change today. 

Planted Tank 2-26-14:
ph= NA
TAN= NA ppm 
Nitrite= NA ppm
Nitrate= NA ppm

No testing on the planted tank today, ran out of time before went to work. However did get to put dwarf chain sword in a ceramic pot. also put root tabs in all the potted plants. Liquid phosphorus and nitrogen arrived yesterday so dosed per the bottle.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus Tank 2-27-14:
pH= NA
TAN= .25ppm
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= between 0ppm and .25ppm
Nitrate= NA


Usually test every other day but since the nitrite is a new issue tested Brutus' tank for ammonia and nitrite today, already think I see the time frame involved with water changes. TAN has stayed pretty much at .25 ppm it's not going up like it had before the nitrite arrived but it's not going down either. Nitrite was some where between 0 and .25 ppm today and if the pattern holds I expect it will be at .25ppm tomorrow. I have gotten the sponge filter in there today so hopefully it cycles quickly, but in the mean time I might be looking at every other day water changes.

Planted Tank 2-17-14:

Nothing Today other than normal carbon/fert dose.



Brutus has lost a PCV pipe fitting cave but gained a sponge filter.









The planted tank.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 2-28-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= >0 ppm but <.25ppm 
Nitrate= >0 ppm but < 5.0 ppm

I wish I trusted these test kits more. LOL Anyway today not what I expected but I think I can make heads or tails of it. Based on the trends of the last week or so I expected nitrite to be at .25ppm, wasn't quite there but there was some nitrite present, was between the color ranges of 0ppm and .25ppm. Totally unexpected was nitrate, I was expecting it to come but didn't think this soon. It was also between the ranges. Confusing part is TAN is not dropping at all just holding steady. So I am pretty sure the tank is actively trying to cycle. The TAN is low enough that I am not worrying about the NH3 component of it. Any nitrite makes me paranoid so did about a 40% water change today. 


Planted Tank 2-28-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm 
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Nothing shaking today with the planted tank. I feel I have a good enough handle on the plants that either tomorrow or Sunday will add a Betta. Will probably do a 50% or so WC mostly to get up the shed hornwort leafs more than anything else


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-01-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= >0 ppm but < 5.0 ppm

Ok more unexpected results today. Nitrite is 0 ppm didn't expect it to go down that fast. Nitrate is still below 5.0 ppm but I would say it is closer to 5.0 ppm color than it was yesterday. The other baffling issue is TAN is holding steady at .25 ppm not going down or up. No water change today after the 40% change yesterday.
Truthfully since I have added the sponge filter Brutus' hasn't been very happy it seems. No attempt to recreate a bubble nest and glass surfing a lot more than normal. I have Boxed in the bubbles and water coming out of the tube of the sponge filter to keep the surface as calm as possible. Hopefully he adjusts to it.

Blondies Tank 3-01-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= .05ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Yes added a new Betta to the planted tank so is now Blondies tank. :-D Prior to acclimating and releasing him did a 40% water change. Normal Carbon and fert doses with the water change.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Blondie in his new home


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-02-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 5.0 ppm

Ok I think Brutus' tank maybe cycled. I got a bottle of bottled water and tried the ammonia test on it. I would assume that bottled water has no ammonia in it. To my eye the bottled water reads .25 ppm. So now this calls into question if my well water actually has any ammonia because to my eye it also reads .25ppm right out of the ground. I really don't like the yellow and greens of these API kits. Very difficult to differentiate between them. Ok one thing I am sure of is that nitrite is zero and Nitrates are coming up. The nitrate reading today wasn't quite 5.0 ppm but was close.
Brutus still isn't acting happy since put the sponge filter in. A lot of glass surfing today and he's not working on a bubble nest at all. He is still eating but with some difficulty, I have to time dropping a pellet in the water when he is coming up for a gulp of air, If he see's it he'll eat it but after the gulp right back down to surf the front panel. This afternoon I ended up covering the tank with towels and turning off the light to see if that will calm him down. I also added an air stone to the sponge filter this morning and it has helped with the surface ripples and the noise level but he is still surfing away. I am going to give him another day and if he doesn't perk up might try him in a large rubbermaid tote for awhile. Not sure if this is a can see his reflection issue or just general stress. With the addition of the sponge filter and a lot of water changes has been a lot going on in his world this last week. 

Blondies Tank 3-02-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= <.05ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= NA ppm

OK same issue with the TAN here I think it might actually be zero even though to my eye it's .25ppm.
Blondie is adjusting really well, already has a bubble nest going. I had some hitchhikers from the plants, those little bugs that look kind of like shrimp. He has actually been hunting them down and eating them. It has been fascinating to watch. He has been rooting around the plants and crevices trying to find them and has rooted them out when they tried to hide down in the plants. His enthusiasm for it really has me thinking about raising some type of live food for both him and Brutus.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-04-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 5.0 ppm

Brutus's water has never looked better. Unfortunately still getting the glass surfing and no attempt at building a bubble nest. Have tried turning the filter off for a while and not turning the hood lights on. Nothing seems to break it up. So tonight decided to pretty much rearrange every thing in his tank. Let's see if a new surrounding helps. All so going to try a little mirror time and see if some competition for his territory helps. He is still eating but still having to time the pellet drop when he comes up for air, cause it's right back to glass surfing. 

Blondies Tank 3-04-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= <.05ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= NA ppm

Blondie is doing great he loves the pagoda in his tank as he will some times just hang out in it. Has a smallish but nice bubble nest going. Plants all doing alright.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-06-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 5.0 & 10.0 ppm

Surfs up dude! Tried to rearrange the tank two days ago to see if the changing things around would help with the near non stop glass surfing. No dice and no bubble nest. My intentions where always to put live plants into Brutus' tank so this weekend will start heading down that road. He's still eating but it's still a headache as I have to time the pellet drop between gulps of air. 

Blondies Tank 3-06-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= <.05ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= NA ppm

What can I say? He's doing great and so are the plants mainly. It's amazing how fast the swords can send out a new leaf. Brutus has always kinda been a picky eater, not so with Blondie. He comes right to the top when I open the lid and woofs down his pellets in seconds


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-08-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= < .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10.0 ppm

Still surfing and still no bubble nest since this surfing started. Went and looked at plants yesterday at petsmart but nothing looked very good so still on the hunt for plants for Brutus' tank. However I do it it's gonna be thick to see if that busts up the glass surfing.

Blondies Tank 3-08-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm 
NH3= <.05ppm
Nitrite= >0 < .25 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Ok starting to see a little nitrite in Blondies tank. wouldn't quite call it .25ppm but it's more than zero. Going to do a 50% or more water change tomorrow to knock it down some. Have a sponge filter and air pump on stand by. It's really amazing how fast the plants are growing. The chain sword has sent out runners like a spider plant with a couple of little plantlets. I will snip them off and use them to propagate Brutus' tank. Starting to get some brown algae on one of the swords that I think are diatoms. When I do the water change tomorrow will try to get it off.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-09-14:
ph= NA 
TAN= NA
NH3= NA
Nitrite= NA
Nitrate= NA

No testing on Brutus' tank today. Was my intention just to do a 50% weekly WC and add some Hornwort and Chain Sword cuttings from Blondies tank. However noticed that Brutus has popeye in his right eye, so have started treatment with API T.C. Tetracycline. I am going under the theory, for now, that with all the glass surfing he has scratched it and has an infection. I also have the fungal cure on standby. I hope the Tetracycline takes care of it. Did do the 50% WC and Placed Hornwart clipping and the chain sword in his tank. Also added four oak leafs I picked up from the yard. 

Blondies Tank 3-09-14:
ph= NA
TAN= NA
NH3= NA
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= NA

Only testing on Blondies tank today was for nitrite since picked up a little yesterday. I tested several hours after a 50% WC and was at 0%. Since the plants in his tank are growing like wild, clipped some hornwort and plantlets off the chain sword and have planted in Brutus' tank. Cleaned off the brown algae, that I believe to be diatoms off the other sword plant in Blondies tank. It wiped right off the leafs. Mixed fert/carbon dose in with new water prior to adding.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

10 Days ago.










Now..... I think it's safe to say the Hornwort has exploded.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-10-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .5 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 10ppm

Ok added second of four doses of tetracycline to the tank today. This stuff definitely changes the color of the water, makes it... well almost tea colored which isn't a bad look considering that some people try to get that look. Still I wish Brutus was well. Hard to tell but it does look like his eye is a little better. I think the swelling has gone down some but the eye it's still cloudy. He is continuing to eat. The tetracycline causes a lot of foaming from the discharge tube of the sponge filter which looks like the mother of all bubble nests. Not sure about the TAN reading looks like ammonia may be starting to tick up, hope the Tetracycline didn't zap the BB. Per instructions need to do a 25% WC tomorrow prior to the next dose, so we'll see what ammonia is prior. 

Blondies Tank 3-10-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= NA

No issues with Blondies tank at all. Small but nice bubble nest going. Don't know what was up with the nitrite reading a couple days ago. zero after 50% WC yesterday and still zero today.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-11-14:
ph= NA 
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= NA

This morning when I turned the lights on Brutus' tank and checked the swelling and cloudiness in his eye is gone!! Yippeee! So the Tetracycline seems to be working. Also he seems a lot calmer, glass surfing way down and when fed him this evening none of the normal battle with dropping a pellet when he came up for a gulp of air, boom,boom,boom,boom four pellets right in a row. So things are turning up! Did a 25% WC and added the 3rd of 4 doses of the tetracycline. only checked for TAN and nitrite after the WC. 

Blondies Tank 3-10-14:
ph= NA
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= NA

No issues at all with Blondies tank. Checked TAN and Nitrite only. Not seeing nitrite at all.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Glad things are looking up!


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks DaytonBetta's!! It's amazing what a different fish he is now. Great learning experience for me too. The constant glass surfing has stopped and he seems back to normal. Came right to the surface when I fed him this AM. I had thought the glass surfing was him freaking out about the addition of the sponge filter, cause it started about the same time or maybe seeing his own reflection. But I think now he was just getting sick. Good to know for the future.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-12-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10 ppm

Added fourth and last dose of Tetracycline to Brutus' tank. He really is a new fish. The glass surfing has stopped and he comes up and greets me at the surface when its feeding time. Learned a lot from this, it never occurred to me the glass surfing my because he was getting sick and I hope not in pain. The other is to really give your fish the once over visually every day. by this I mean examine them closely for things. Truthfully Brutus may have had visual evidence of the popeye for several days before I actually noticed it. I am just really happy he seems to be better.

Blondies Tank 3-12-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= .05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

No issues with Blondie or the tank. He has a nice bubble nest going. Seems to me Blondie has a bit more of a 'tude that Brutus, if you get close to the front of the tank he comes over and almost seems to get up in your face saying"what do you want". Also if I doing any thing in his tank he is right there to investigate. Love this guy.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-14-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10 ppm

Did about a 3 gallon WC last night and another 3 gallon this AM to get rid of the darkness. The water is still a little dark from the tetracycline but has cleared up considerable from what it was. Have also added some plants to his tank. I have been impressed with how much they have suppressed the TAN on Blondies tank. I have also bought and added the exact same pagoda that Blondie has in his tank. Also changed the bulbs to 13W "Daylight" CFL. Brutus is eating well now and the surfing for all practical purposes has stopped. I now am waiting to see if he builds a bubble nest.

Blondies Tank 3-14-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

I have never had a filter on Blondies tank. Other than that one time getting a little nitrite I have never seen any attempt for it to start the cycle. The TAN always seems to remain low between water changes, I am thinking because of the plants. Blondie has a nice bubble nest going.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank re-do:




Brutus feeling a little better




Blondie coming over to say "what you want"


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Found this in Brutus' Tank today...Been awhile, but glad to see it. :-D


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-16-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

No WC on Brutus' tank today, have done 60% the last couple of days so decided to leave it alone. Did add some Hornwort I cut from Blondies tank and removed the 4 oak leafs as they were starting to look alittle ripe. Did some minor trimming of plants. The water is still kinda dark from the Tetracycline treatment, but plan on just normal WC to gradually get it back to normal. It doesn't appear to be staining anything. Have noted that both tanks have at least one snail hitchhiker from the plants niether is very big right now but they're there

Blondies Tank 3-16-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Did a weekly 50% WC on Blondies tank and fert/carbon dosed the new water. Did some trimming of old leafs on a couple of the swords.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-18-14:
ph= NA 
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

No ph test today, mainly because that's the one water parameter that has been as steady as a rock. It comes out of the ground about 7.8 and after a couple of days settles in at 8.2. I have debated jacking around with either Peat or Sphagnum moss to lower the ph but so far have resisted the urge to ruin the stability of the water. LOL Brutus is doing well. I have a chain sword in his tank that is still in the plastic pot it came in from petsmart that I need to get in it's permanent home.



Blondies Tank 3-18-14:
ph= NA
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

I don't think that Blondies tank has made any serious attempt to cycle. I have no filter at all in it. where I ended up having to put the sponge in Brutus's tank, when I started getting nitrite. Since there both 10G with a single Betta as the inhabitant, I think it might be because Blondies tank was heavily planted right from the start, where Brutus' tank had no plants at the time. So now that Brutus is heavily planted I wonder if I need the filter or if the plants just nip the ammonia in the bud before a cycle can even get started.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I think it's beneficial to have a filter, even with plants. I'm amazed at how much junk the sponge in mine collects. I think anything you can do to maintain water quality and stability is good for the fish. Personally, I think frequent water changes can be stressful, so if you can stretch the time between changes by using a filter, that is a big benefit.

I love live plants. They really add to the appearance and stability. I don't have a sword yet, but I'm running out of space. Hope yours does great.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Ya I probably over think things. I think water changes are stressful to them and it usually thrashes their bubble nest. I take a bubble nest as a sign they're happy with their space. My main reason for not wanting one is just to make the water in the tank calm or more stagnant. I even kinda "boxed in" around the discharge of Brutus' sponge at the surface to knock down the ripples in his tank. I may just be worrying about it to much.
Still when I did the 50% water change on Blondies tank on Sunday there was nothing in the water parameters telling me I had to do a WC, it had been about a week since the last one, so it was more of a just because.
I really love the plants also and am really seeing the benefit in them. Hope yours do great also!!


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-20-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

I finally had enough of the dam loud clicking from the Aqueon heater, so replaced it with a Fluval. That's 2 of 3 Aqueons that made that noise. They work just fine but that noise. No other issues just normal carbon and fert dose. Can't believe how fast the ludwigia has grown it has already reached the surface.

Blondies Tank 3-20-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= .25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

One of the hitchhiker snails in Blondies tank is starting to get big, lot easier to find him. There is at least one other snail in there. No issues with Blondie just normal carbon and fert doses.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-22-14:
ph= NA 
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= NA

Today was snail count day. Looked real close and Brutus has at least three, not like Blondie's but he has some also. Still have the small sword from petsmart in it's plastic pot, since tomorrow is water change day will take care of it then. Every thing else is looking good

Blondies Tank 3-22-14:
ph= NA
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= NA

Blondie has at least 15 snails in his tank only two of them are any size and the rest are just alittle bigger than a pin head but I know I am going to probably have to deal with this down the road LOL. Everything else is looking good. Normal carbon and fert doses with both tanks.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-24-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10 and 20 ppm

Did weekly 50% WC yesterday. Trimmed some leafs on the big sword and clipped and planted some plantlets off the chain sword. Dosed new water with ferts and carbon. 

Blondies Tank 3-24-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Did weekly 50% WC yesterday. Dosed new water with ferts and carbon.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-27-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10 and 20 ppm

Brutus has a pretty nice bubble nest going under one of the leafs of the big sword. Noticed one of his snails is starting to get some size to it. Yesterday I removed some hornwort stems that the leafs had fallen off. There was a snail on it that didn't go back in the tank. I am still debating weather to remove his sponge filter. Blondies water parameters are every bit as good as Brutus' and no filter in Blondies. Plants- I took out the ludwigia as the leafs were dropping on the stems except for the very top where it had reached the surface. The pot was taking up to much space for to little effect. Thinking about either a Cabomba or water wisteria in it's place but his tank still needs some thing. 

Brutus today
 

Blondies Tank 3-27-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Blondie still has a nice bubble nest going in the back corner in the hornwort. Still no filter The only real difference between the tanks is Blondies will get a layer of dust on the surface where as Brutus does not. Due to the circulation in Brutus' cause of the sponge filter no doubt. Right now based on water parameters doing 50% WC on both tanks once a week on Sundays.

Blondies tank today


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 03-30-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10 and 20 ppm

Ok did weekly 50% WC on Brutus's tank and above readings are about an hour after the WC. Yesterday added some water wisteria to the tank and a little bit of hornwort. Got the water wisteria from pet smart since it had a good set of roots planted it the horn wart is floating. Brutus is doing well even though the WC thrashed his bubble nest. Dosed both carbon and ferts with the water change. 

Blondies Tank 3-30-14:

ph= 8.2
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Weekly 50% WC on Blondies tank today also. Readings above about an hour after the WC. I noticed some snail eggs on the glass debating weather to leave them or not. It does seem like the number of small snails are going down in his tank, I wonder if he is eating them. I also added some water wisteria to this tank but due having no floor space used them as floater. Right now the tanks look like jungles and I think they both like that.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-02-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10 and 20 ppm

In both tanks after just a few days the water wisteria has gotten a lot bigger. It seems to be growing even faster than the hornwort. Brutus has a nice bubble nest going in the tank



Blondies Tank 4-02-14:

ph= 8.2
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

The water wisteria looks to be growing even faster in Blondies tank. Starting to get some algae growth on the glass


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-04-14:
ph= 8.2 
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10 and 20 ppm

Brutus and his tank are looking good. Normal carbon and fert doses today.


Blondies Tank 4-04-14:

ph= 8.2
TAN= <.25 ppm
NH3= <.05 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

To the best of my knowledge Blondies tank has never cycled. I guess with one Betta in 10 gallons, heavily planted and weekly WCs there is just never enough ammonia for it to get going. Unlike Brutus' tank though Blondies is start to get some algae. I am going to have to do some scrubbing on Sunday


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-06-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 5-10 ppm

Weekly 50% WC today and trimmed a few leaves on the big sword. The potted water wisteria has grown to the top of the water, but it stems/leafs haven't grown as thick as the floaters in Blondies tank. Has three snails that are big enough now to be pretty easy to spot anytime. Their shell is black with what looks like will be gold spots and they go after the algae. Dosed the new water with carbon and ferts.

Brutus





Blondies Tank 04-06-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Also 50% WC on Blondies tank and scrubbbed the algae off the front pain have left it on the back as the snails seem to be eating it. Haven't done a count resently but Blondies tank has several. LOL. New water was dosed with carbon and Ferts.

Blondie


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-08-14:
ph= NA
TAN= NA 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= NA

I've become comfortable enough with the water parameters that I only checked for nitrites today, zip on both tanks. Figured save on some chemicals and I have the ammonia alert on both tanks and it's at the lowest color. Every thing is going well in Brutus tank. I had forgotten to plug back in the tank heater after did the WC on Sunday and water was down to 72 before I noticed, but no harm no foul I think. 

Brutus



Blondies Tank 04-08-14:
ph= NA
TAN= NA
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= NA

Same thing on Blondies tank only checked for nitrites. Referring back to old picture when first got him It's amazing how much he has grown in six weeks, but when turned on the lights this am saw that he had split his tail so it looks like he has two. Does not seem to bother him at all but I will keep an eye on it. I think some snail eggs have hatched as he seems to have a lot more smaller ones running around and at least 3 bigger ones.

Blondie with split tail


Blondie saying "what you want"


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-10-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 5 ppm

No issues with the tanks. Funny how different the personalities are between Brutus and Blondie. Brutus has always been a lot more timid. If you approach the tank he tends to hide and not come up to the front for a good look see. 

Brutus the timid


Blondies Tank 04-10-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Blondie on the other hand always comes up to investigate. Come up to the tank he is right there in your face and will flare when the need strikes him. Even using an eye dropper to grab water samples he's right there on it. Not seeing any issues with his split fin but not doing any thing to encourage flaring. 

Blondie the ferocious


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-12-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10 ppm

To filter or not to filter. I have been debating taking the filter out of Brutus' tank. When compared to Blondies which has no filter not seeing a lot of difference in the water parameters. If any thing Blondies is even a little better as not even getting any nitrate in Blondies. Where the filter does help is visual. Brutus' tank is a bit clearer and Blondie has a very thin film of dust floating on the top. I have to wonder if the BB is competing with the plants in Brutus' tank over the ammonia.

Brutus' water carrying a little nitrate (L-R: TAN, Nitrite, Nitrate)
 

Blondies Tank 04-12-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

The plant's seem to do better in Blondies tank. Their growth at time has been more explosive. I think I am going to do a little more research on the chemical reactions taking place in the water via the plants and ammonia and then make a decision about the filter. 

Blondies Water (L-R: TAN, Nitrite, Nitrate)


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-14-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10 ppm

Yesterday did standard weekly 50% water change. New water got standard fert. and carbon dose before adding to the tank. No other issues going on.

Brutus mugging for the camera





Blondies Tank 04-14-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Same thing with Blondie 50% weekly water change and fert and carbon dose with the new water. His split tail seems to be fusing back together. 

Mr Blondie


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

One of the things that has always worried me a bit about my water is that the pH is on the higher and maybe a little outside of what is considered the acceptable range. I am on a well and the water is on the hard side. A little lower straight out of the ground but after 24hrs the pH has always settled in at a reliable 8.2. I have toyed with the idea of finding a way to lower it. The draw back to this is if I start doing something to the water, I will always have to do it. Meaning mainly extra work and possibly risking the stability of the water. Anyway some experimentation doesn't hurt. So.........Couple days ago 2 cups of spahagnum moss and 1 gallon of water into an pot and brought to a slight boil. Below is pH after sitting 48 hrs. Left vial is low range and right vial is high range ph 


So it seems to have lowered is about .5 ph so far. I am going to let the pot sit and seep a few more days or as long as my wife will tolerate it and see what I get. :lol:


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-16-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10 ppm

No issues with Brutus' tank. No Bubble nest that I see right now. 

Blondies Tank 04-16-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Blondies torn fin is starting to heal itself back together. Blondie has a small bubble going. No issues.

Note: The Sphagnum moss brew as it sits right now has held a ph 7.8 for the last 48 hrs.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-18-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10 ppm

Found a real nice bubble nest under a leaf, no wonder Brutus has been a bit more aggressive the last couple of days. Tomorrow is WC day so I think I will do a snail count. Brutus has a few. The sphagnum Moss brew is holding at a steady pH of 7.8. I think tomorrow will brew up another batch but more moss to see what effect it has on pH. 

Haha! found it.
 

Brutus breaking bad


Blondies Tank 04-18-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

No bubble nest going that I can see. I think Blondie eats little snails. I will see an bunch and then they dwindle down. I see him rooting around in things It looks like he's hunting. The water wisteria has really exploded in his tank, but the hornwort seems to be dropping off some. The one sword has a lot of plantlets, some big, growing off of it.

Mr Blondie


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-20-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

Did weekly WC today but trying something different instead of normal 50% change only did about a 10% change will keep a close eye of the water this week. Added in weekly fert and carbon dose to new water. did a snail count, well kinda. Could only find one big snail bopping around Brutus' tank but I know there is at least one other big one, well at least there was to a day or two ago. I stopped counting at 10 tiny ones. 

Brutus's big snail not even sure what kind but it eats algae


Blondies Tank 04-20-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Same thing with Blondies tank. 10% WC with carbon and fert dose with new water. Found three bigger snails in Blondies tank and at least 10 smaller ones.

Blondies Snail


Also made a new batch of sphagnum moss brew, will start checking the Ph tomorrow.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-22-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

Not that it's really important but still having a hard time getting nitrate readings dialed in, due to the colors. Best I can tell it's greater than 10 but less than 40. LOL. Brutus still has bubble nest going under the sword leaf. Still debating on the filter in Brutus tank. Truthfully with one Betta in a 10g tank I don't think you need it with a lot of plants but I will probably leave it. It's been good to compare his filtered tank with Blondies unfiltered and there is no denying that his water is a bit clearer because of it. Besided I don't like change. LOL

Brutusville


The Brute


Blondies Tank 04-22-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

I think Blondies tail has fused back together from the split, he hasn't seemed to have any issues with it at all. He still has a small hole in his anal fin, but he came from petsmart with that so guessing it's there for good. Soon Iam going to have to get in there and cut free all the planlets from the chain sword it's becoming a tangled mess. I don't have room to plant them wonder how they do as floaters.

Blondieville


Welcome to the jungle


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok Sphagnum moss brew round II. Yea I think I went a little overboard with the moss. Was 4 cups of moss to 1 gallon of water. A little on the dark side. LOL. Can't really tell what the ph is as it's so dark it's skewing the color. Our chemist at work has one of those glass bulb ph meters so I am going to take a cup in and see what it is. Brewed it up Sunday so this is after about 48hrs. It really doesn't smell all that great either.

L-R: ph low, ph high, No test chemicals added.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Your plants in Brutusville are looking great!


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks DaytonBetta, your toad tank is looking awesome!!


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-24-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

Last water change when I did the fert/carbon dose I added some more Nitrogen than normal, seems to be helping the Hornwort as have gotten some good growth out of it in the last couple of days. Brutus seems to be doing well. 




Blondies Tank 04-24-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Same with Blondie on adding some extra nitrogen. After I added the water wisteria, I noticed the hornwort was dropping off some, so figured the WW was out competing it for something. Noticing some new growth on the Hornwort.

Blondie guarding the bubble nest


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-27-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

Did weekly water change today, 3-4 gallons. Added carbon and fert doses. Brutus' bubble nest got trashed in the process, I always feel guilty when that happens. LOL. Some snails must of hatched cause Brutus has a ton of tiny ones cruising around. 






Blondies Tank 04-27-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= <5.0 ppm

Picked up a little nitrate in Blondies tank, looked at the nitrogen fertilizer and sure enough it's a nitrate. Did weekly water change about 4 gallons and carbon and fert dose in with the new water.

Blondie loafing on a leaf.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 04-29-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

Just normal water testing today. Brutus and his tank looking good. 

Blondies Tank 04-29-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= <5.0 ppm

Same with Blondie just normal testing today.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-02-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= < 40ppm

Every thing is going well right now in Brutus' tank. All the plants and Brutus seem happy. Brutus has a bubble nest going under one of the leafs of the big sword. only issue I can see maybe coming is the snails he has alot of tiny ones we'll see where it heads to.

I see ya back there




Blondies Tank 05-02-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 5.0 ppm

Ok I think when I do the water change in Blondies tank going to put a filter in there. Couple of reasons, first is Brutus' water is definately clearer and Brutus' tank has almost zero algae where as Blondies has a bit. going to see what difference that makes if any. 

Step any from the bubble nest sucka.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-04-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 20ppm

Did weekly WC about 3 gallons for Brutus' tank. New water got carbon and fert doses before I added. 

Brutus executing a turn




Blondies Tank 05-04-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 5.0 ppm

Blondie for the Weekly WC when with about 50%. Carbon and Fert with the new water. Also did some major pruning of plants.

Blondie inspecting under the Pagoda


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-06-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= NA 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10-20 ppm closer to 10 (I think. LOL)

Tonight when I tested the water I ran out of the API test solution for total ammonia while checking Brutus' tank. I was in Petsmart yesterday and happened to notice they were out of master kits so will relies on the ammonia alert until some comes in and I also have a tube of test strips if really needed it. While I was in Petsmart I notice they have those 40 gallon breeder tanks, I am not interested in breeding right now, but I like the dimensions of it. Thinking of a divided tank or maybe the Brutus Bar-tee Betta ranch. I will even get him little seahorses to ride. OK...Just kidding about the sea horses. 

The Brute


Brutusville



Blondies Tank 05-06-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0.0 ppm actually just a smidgen maybe

Ok last night I finally broke down and put the sponge filter in Blondies tank. Like I have written before don't think need it as a bio-filter as his water parameter/quality has been every bit as good as Brutus'. Still there was no denying that Blondies water just wasn't as clear as Brutus'. So in it goes, I think it has already cleared up the water alittle. 

Blondie in your face as always!!


Blondieville, now with sponge


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-08-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= NA 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10-20 ppm 

Still haven't picked-up a new test kit for total ammonia so using the ammonia alert and the fact I have no nitrites to figure TAN is at zero. Brutus and plants seem to be doing well.

The Brute from above, just chowed down a pellet




Blondies Tank 05-08-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= NA
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= < 5.0 ppm

Same with Blondie, out of solution to check the TAN. The sponge filter is really starting to clear up his tank.

Blondie from above, also chowing down


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-12-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= NA 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10-20 ppm 

Brutus is hurt. Was doing weekly WC and as was siphoning old water out he got to close too to the hose and got sucked into it for a split second. Not sure of the damage but can see a nice ring on his body where the hose sucked on it. He seems stunned right now. He can move but is hanging at the bottom of the tank. Hope he is alright.

The two white lines on his body is where he got pulled into the siphon hose. I hope he is just stunned. Looks like some scales maybe damaged there.


Blondies Tank 05-12-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= NA
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= < 5.0 ppm

Weekly WC no other issues.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh! I hope Brutus heals without any problems. I can see that happening easily when doing a water change. I'm always getting distracted.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks DaytonBetta, so far he seems ok. I was pretty depressed about it, but I think he is gonna be fine.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-15-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10-20 ppm 

Well so far Brutus seems to be hanging in there from the siphon hose incident. He does have what look to be some damaged scales on his body. I am mostly worried right now about an infection or something like that. Other than that he seems a bit subdued, but he's eating just fine. We'll keep a close eye on things.

Brutus saying I am not getting any closer, last time you attacked me with a siphon hose.....Sorry Buddy.



Blondies Tank 05-15-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

Stopped by Petsmart and they had Master test kits in so am able to take TAN readings again. Was looking in the plant section and they had some cabomba, didn't get it but seriously thinking about it for Blondies tank.

Blondie saying try that siphon hose crap with me and....


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-19-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10-20 ppm 

Did WC today about 3.5 gallons. Added Fert and Carbon dose with the new water. Above readings are before WC as just scooped out water in to cup for sample. Did not add any nitrogen this week, see if can get the nitrates trending down. Brutus seems none the worse for wear from the siphon hose attack. Can still see his scales are alittle messed up but he is healing up nicely. Did some leaf trimming on the big sword.

Brutus doing alright.


Brutusville


Blondies Tank 05-19-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 5-10 ppm

Did WC today also about 3.5 gallon. New Ferts and carbon in with new water. No nitrogen added this week for Blondies tank either. Did alot of trimming of the plants and a good vacuum of the bottom. Have been fighting BGA a bit so trimmed it off of plants. The one sword is starting to come back the new leafs are alot smaller than the old though.

Blondie!!!


Blondieville


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-22-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= Between 10-20 ppm

Just sampled the water today and took some pictures. I think Brutus is fully healed from the siphon hose attack.

Today in Brutusville


Blondies Tank 05-22-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 5-10 ppm

I am still thinking Blondies tank needs another plant just can't decide what yet.

Today in Blondieville


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-25-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Today when I did water samples I got 0 ppm nitrates. This is kinda what I was hoping to see last week, no nitrogen with the fert dose and was expecting to see the nitrates trend down. Today added weekly carbon/fert dose and did add a couple of drops of nitrogen. Will see were that puts the nitrates. No other issues.

The Brutus


Brutusville


Blondies Tank 05-25-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 0 ppm

Same with Blondies tank no nitrates. So added a couple of drops of nitrogen with this weeks fert and carbon dose. Also finally broke down and added a cabomba plant I got from pet smart. Blondie has torn his tail again , so something to keep an eye on.

Blondie!!!


Blondieville, now with cobomba


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 05-29-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 5-10 ppm

No real issues with Brutus or the tank. Need to get in there this weekend and do some leaf trimming on the big sword. Snails may be starting to get little out of hand. there are a whole bunch of little ones.

Brutus


Brutusville


Blondies Tank 05-29-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

Blondies split fin is doing ok and seems to be fusing back together just like last time. The new cobomba seems to really be taking off. Finger cross but I think might have the BGA gone as don't see any right now. 

Blondie


Blondieville


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 06-01-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate= 5-10 ppm

Did a WC today about 2.5 gallons, has actually been two weeks since the last one. The water parameters have been fine but didn't want to push it any further. Added fert and carbon dose with the new water. Did some trimming of the big sword. 

The short side of Brutusville


the long side



Blondies Tank 06-01-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 5-10 ppm

Same with Blondie, WC about 2.5 gallons with carbon and fert dose with the new water. I think I might have the BGA almost gone had to do just a little trimming of some than was on a stem of hornwort. Instead of washing it off just threw it out.

Blondie lurking 


Blondieville


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 06-05-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate=10-20 ppm

No issues just did water testing. Will need to do a little plant trimming here in the next couple of days

Brutus lurks!


Brutusville



Blondies Tank 06-05-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

No issues with Blondie either. Just water testing. His split tail seems to be healed for now.

Blondie never lurks...In your face 


Blondieville


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 06-11-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate=10-20 ppm

Did a WC today about 3 gallons and added carbon/Ferts with the new water. 

Brutus


Brutusville



Blondies Tank 06-11-14:
ph= 8.2
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

WC today about 3 gallons, Carbon/Fert doses in with the new water

Blondie


Blondieville


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Brutus' Tank 06-21-14:
ph= 8.3
TAN= 0 ppm 
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm 
Nitrate=10-20 ppm

No issues with Brutus or his tank...things are chugging along. 10 days since last WC will do one tomorrow.

The Brute


Brutusville



Blondies Tank 06-21-14:
ph= 8.3
TAN= 0 ppm
NH3= <.02 ppm
Nitrite= 0 ppm
Nitrate= 10-20 ppm

Same with Blondie no issues and WC tomorrow.

Blondie


Blondieville, hard to get a picture with that window behind me. No it doesn't have curtains. Lol


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Great picture of Blondie! It's so cute the way they swim through the decorations.


----------

